# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  anavar mexican real or fake???

## canon

just picked this up..anyone ever see these before............... there supposed to be anavar ..................on the back the bottle says oxandronola.. maybee thats oxandrolone in spanish....... the pills look a little sloppy.you will notice this in the pics....... uni- oxavar 10 on the bottle.......univet on the bottle...... im trying to find out if these are worth taking .. or just give them back to there rightfull owner.. thanks in advance..

----------


## tume

its never anavar man!

----------


## iceyash

it doesn't look like var

----------


## yesimussing

I've used it and in my opinion is good gear. Is from Uni-vet right?

----------


## jamyjamjr

i only use the gear from this company, iv treid their sust and var.. both worked very, very well

----------


## Razzberry

I've heard nothing but good.

----------


## souls

canon i just checking if those were real or not. thx

----------

